# On our way to Nottingham - FF meet



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thought i would get us started the night before as i am so excited  

See some of you in the morning 

Mel
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have fun everyone and hopefully on Saturday night at about 10pm I'll be able to make it for a couple of drinks after work.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Eeek !  I am excited too !  We aren't coming till late afternoon on Saturday though.

Can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Have lots of fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Yahoooo!! See everyone tomorrow 

Safe journeys all

Amanda xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

See you on saturday!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hope you all have a great time   just wish i could be there to meet you all

Love Martine xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

One day I will make it to one of these events.  Hope you all have a great time tomorrow.  

love
Cindy


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

See you all about 3.00 - 4.00 tomorrow afternoon    (or on Sat if that's when you're arriving   ). 

Excited!  But still need to pack!    

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hope you all have a fantastic time. wish i was coming

pam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo 

its that time of year again  FF takes over a hotel 

We will be arriving about 5.30pm depending on traffic! 

see you tomorrow(and some on saturday  )
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Getting all excited now  

Hair has been coloured and cut all ready for tomorrow 

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow and Saturday  

Think we might be there between 2pm and 3pm

See you all there      

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Jayne, We haven't packed yet either   But had to get my FF fix before starting it,   Trouble is now I need to get off the PC.......  

Jo ~ I had my hair done last week ready for the weekend but have been plucked, waxed and tinted tonight, Just hoping this redness goes down by tomorrow   

Can't wait to meet you all 

See you tomorrow! Or Saturday for those of you arriving then 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I reminded DH and said I might be popping along after work on Saturday and said maybe he might like too as they'll be lots of other DH's - he said - may do yes


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

had trouble with car today and then had to call police at work tonight so gonna be a late one as havent even dyed my hair yet 

ah well late one for me it looks like  but well worth it for this weekend 

xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey PartyGo-ers!

Have a fabulous weekend!!!! 

Am really sad that I can't be there with you all but at the same time really happy to be "home alone" with a big fat bump ... although a trip to hossy to meet the bump would be nice!  

Book me in for next time along with a nice bottle of chardonay!  

Looking forward to hearing all the gossip from you all and the plants!

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Dee ~ Sorry you can't make it this time but with any luck we will have some excellent news to come back to from you   Will hopefully meet up with you one day Hun 

Suzie ~ Ahh what a pants day you've had today   Hope calling the police to work wasn't anything too serious Hun  Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow 

Nikki ~ Great to hear you and DH will be joining us afterall  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Hope you all have a brill time
One of these days I will pluck up enough courage to come and meet you all!!!
love Gemmaxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Have safe journeys everyone who is travelling tomorrow - and have a great night!

See you on Saturday afternoon!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Whoohoo getting excited i am the only one up but we are all packed and ready. See you soon.

love kImx  x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Have safe journeys everyone and have a FAB time.....wish i was coming too.

Have fun! 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

ooh, butterflies in my tummy! Still packing!  Got swimming at 10.30 and then lunch afterwards, then onwards and upwards - northbound for us!  Hoping to wear Iestyn out swimming and some time in soft play first so he'll sleep most of the way, but you know, best laid plans and all that - we shall see!

Best get some directions printed off - think it's gonna take between 2.5 and 3 hours to get there.

See you all later and some of you tomorrow.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sue ~ Your not the only one with butterflys   I am packed, Just a couple of things to add.  

I'll be setting off in about 45 mins all being well. We are going to my grans first before the hotel so will hopeflly be at the hotel around 3/4 ish 

See you all soon  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Safe journey everyone x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Yep, ditto, safe journeys to all of you! 

Must warn you that in Chesterfield (about 40 mins from Nottingham) it is raining bad BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Hoping its ok for everyone on their journeys.

See you all at about 11ish tomorrow  

> Note to self ~ Must start packing at some point today!!!! 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh its getting very exciting now   
You all be carefull travelling today it looks a right crappy forcast  
I'll see you all tomorrow evening  
x x x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hope it dries up in Chesterfield!
We are catching a train from Nottingham to there afterwards as we bought a new car from here last week!....
Then we have to drive it back to Essex!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just to let you know ~ my Midwife has advised me not to travel due to my spotting this week, so sadly, I won't be able to join you!   

I'm sad not to see you all, but I have to think of my baby first.   

Have a fab, fab time, I'll see you all next year!

Marie xx

ps I've rung the hotel and sorted out the room/meal etc


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Aww thats a shame Marielou , but i totally understand , you take care now


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

marielou understand hun! 

Well im packed and raring to go! but cant until sil finishes work at 2.30!! so have to get ff fix before i go get her  
Im taking my laptop to see if i can log on to someones wireless connection 


x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

@ Suzie.

Marie ~ Completely and utterly understand hun 

Well rain has eased off loads but I don't think the forecast is great for this area but hey ho, a good time will be had by all  

I have almost finished the packing now, Nay is on 12 - 8 today and before he left I told him to tell me what he wants and I will sort it. Guess what........... He hasnt  MEN!!! I wanted to be all sorted for tonight so I could just relax and enjoy my evening, yeah right! 

Shez

xxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Poop -I'm back home. If i had known it was going to be cut short I would have joined you all  
Now DH has made plans for the weekend as well.

oh well next time - have a lovely fun event! 

Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

debs tell dh to do this weekends things by himself 

COME JOIN US 


x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hummm - temptin but seeing as how I've been out all week we might end up having 'words'  
I think I will stay here and build bridges instead. 

Next time - I promise (give me dates so I can book jollies now!)


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Marielou - Sorry we won't get to meet you but of course understand   Take it easy 

Ooooh I wish I was coming today now   Oh well, early night for me and then we will be on our way after collecting Nat and Col tomorrow after lunch   

I can't wait


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

why does time go slowly when you want to get somewhere 

only half hour and i can get sil and im on my way! its dragggggggggggging now 
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i hate waiting for things too! OMG what will i be like when im on the 2ww for TX........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

im gonna go into chat now if any of you fancy a natter to pass the time while u wait!

xxxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow!!
Lizi.x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nikki

just wondering if you are going to come tonight after all? Is good to see everyone 
Also just to say might be worth bringing a change of clothes as hotel is quite busy and not sure how they would feel about a uniform 

Looking forward to meeting you 

suzie xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hope you are all having a fantastic time!!!!!!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Olive 
Your on the lap top then  
Is everyone all poshed up then ?
Which bar / room are you all gonna be in tonight ?
Excited about meeting you all


----------

